# Kelmarsh tunnels..Northamptonshire



## Mikeymutt (Jun 1, 2017)

Visited here with man gone wrong and janovitch.we looked at the first tunnel which is a public footpath and cycle path.but I would not want to cycle down it.its dark and uneven.we then crossed over the bank and made our way to the closed tunnel.after a bit of a squeeze we were in.the closed tunnel is slightly longer and curved too.the tunnel was built in 1859 to serve the line between Northampton and market harborough.the second tunnel was built later,records show they are both of the same length but I still think the closed is longer.the tunnels were known as the rat holes by the drivers due to the small bores.



















The closed tunnel


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 1, 2017)

Its great biking through there, particularly in a group trying to average 20 lol!
Some excellent pictured btw.


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2017)

Great use of light dude, very nice.


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2017)

The first shot of the open tunnel was a beaut and I wouldn't mind going through on a bicycle, a tandom, with you doing the peddling, their is some nice brickwork in the tunnels, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you all.I will you a seatie through there smiler.just hold on tight


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all.I will you a seatie through there smiler.just hold on tight



As long as you don't take that bloody Belfast as well


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 2, 2017)

That's another page for the history books well recorded and photographed using natural light. The registration plate is registered to a car : VAUXHALL ASTRA CLUB CDTI : Registration number = KT54AAY : Body type = Estate : Colour = Blue : Date of first registration = February 2005. So I wonder where the car is or probably dumped the trailer.


----------

